# Using TV-out feature



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

i have a 64MB GeForce2 card, with an s-video and yellow video jack
i want to use the TV-out feature i know it has
what cable do i need to do this?

Help Needed Thank You


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

DJ! , welcome to the forums.
If you want to use the yellow plug (RCA) , you need RCA cable, like this http://www.cablesnmor.com/rca-patch.html.
If you want to use S-video, you need an S video cable...

RCA is more used than S-video since more TV's and such use it more.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello DJ,

Depending on your TV's capabilities, you will need either an S-Video cable, which will work with a TV which has an s-video jack, or if what you were referring to as the yellow jack looks like an RCA type connector (as would be found on the back panel of a stereo), then you can buy a composite cable. If your TV is compatible with S-Video, I would very much reccommend that over the composite connection, as you will get much better quality out of it. 

Unfortunately, you may be disappointed with the quality video out provides. I recently tried to connect my Radeon 8500LE 128MB card to a Sony Trinitron TV which is S-Video compatible, and that yielded horrible quality (only 1024x768 resolution and a _very _fuzzy picture). This TV was not made for video out, and is a few years old, so you may have better luck than I did. 

In any case, good luck getting it to work and make sure you download a new video player (like DiVx) if you're planning on using this for video playback since I think Windows Media Player has some kind of copyright protection feature which keeps any kind of video (regardless of the source) from displaying on TV out. At least that was my experience.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

whoops, guess I didn't write that fast enough


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I still seem to be having a problem, maybe it is with connecting the card straight to a VCR. Is that a problem?
My TV does not have s-Video
So I would just run an RCA cable straight from the back of the computer to the TV? Can I record sound in any way?

Thanks for help so far


DJ


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

hey Fox, I guess it dont matter that much...I think if you look at the answers, yours gives more detail mine is very basic...Important thing is we gave an answer, right ?  :winkgrin:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you plan to record the video, then you will probably want to connect the composite directly to your VCR. As far as recording audio, there is a way: You will need to pay a visit to your local Radio Shack and ask them for a 1/8'' male plug to RCA cord. This will allow you to plug the cord into the sound card and the other end to the "audio in" of your VCR.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

> hey Fox, I guess it dont matter that much...I think if you look at the answers, yours gives more detail mine is very basic...Important thing is we gave an answer, right ?


I guess so 

I really get into this, so my posts are really detailed.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

DJ ! what is the actual problem you're having ?


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, I performed a test record and it didn't work.
THe yellow RCA cbale goes from the back of the computer to the VCR's A/V-in slot.
The VCR is plugged in.
What channel does the VCR need to be tuned to?
I go to my display settings -> advanced -> device selection and a TV option is not available, should it be?


Still Needing Help, DJ


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

My actual problem??
I am trying to record my monitor playing a .mov movie using QuickTime onto a video so I can use it in a school presentation.

The video plug doesn't fit snug inside the jack in the computer.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

are you using a generic driver or do you have the one specially made for your video card?


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

i think one made for the card, where would i find this out?

EDIT yes i am using a driver made for the card


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

did you get those drivers from a CD/floppy that came with the card or did you download them.... If the drivers you have support TV as a device, the option under setting for TV should be available...re-check your drivers and if you want to, check NVIDIA for drivers for your card

[edit]....Im assuming you have a TV in the setup somewhere ? is your VCR hooked up to the TV via RCA plugs or coax cable ? Does your TV have RCA in/out ?


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

there is no TV in the equation as it is too heavy to move, do i need it for the tv-out feature to work? i thought i could hook the card straight to the VCR.

EDIT my computer came with the card and driver installed.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

no, you should not need TV, I was just wondering if you can do this type of setup :

hook VCR to TV via cable
hook PC to TV via RCA 
set VCR to AUX and then set TV to AUX too and see if that will work....

hmm..ok my head hurts from visualising...Im at work right now so I have to do it in my head....hehehe....

...again, TV option as a device being disabled does seem fishy if you have that option available with your card...my hunch is the drivers. Is this your first time using this option or did it work before and then you ran into this problem ?


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

This is my first time using the function

I will try now the TV - VCR - PC setup you suggested


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

to add to what merlin said, check your manuals to see if they explain how to enable TV out. If you follow the directions and there is something in the manual that you can't get to on your computer, then it probably is the driver.


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

here's a screenshot of my device selection screen, you're telling me that the TV option should be accessable?


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

also, here is my driver info:


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

ok, Im assuming from your screenshot this is on XP...drivers on nvidia are reading may 14, 2003 as release day, version 44.03
[edit]
They also have a good instructional pdfs, so you can read through those too...


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I am downloading the 44.03 driver as I type this.


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

Could this be a problem...


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

It should not be a problem because micro$soft wants to keep their nose in everything. I get that for brand new stuff I install regardless  ..you can click on continue installation, most of the time it goes trough ok...

[edit] I just noticed it says "windows logo testing" in that little message...hmmm it usually says driver compatibility with XP...thats strange...


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I continued anyhow, and here I am

The option was selectable for me, but it said something along the lines of settings will reset in 15 seconds if device does not work properly.
It reset.
I think the problem is with my connections.

I go Pc -- VCR -- TV


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

can you hook up PC to TV directly and see if that works...I think if you have that setup you have to turn TV to aux... How many RCA outputs does your TV have ?


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

My computer is screwed now... I'm on my other computer because my good one sends the signal straight to the TV which it thinks is working as a monitor but actually isn't.


Please this is a DESPERATE situation I need to reverse the signal back to my monitor but how?


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

OK...do you see your desktop on TV and can you browse normally ? if you can try going back to the display properties and selecting your PC monitor as a default device...you might not be able to see the display on both, I think its just one at a time...if you cant try rebooting in safe mode...


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

Is there some magical button on my computer that resets the video signal???


I am DESPERATE and I need the help of YOU and EVERYONE else you KNOW that KNOWS anything at all about computers! PLEASE

EDIT I cannot see my desktop on my TV no matter how much I wiggle the jack! I AM DESPERATE!


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I can click my mouse in random places and hear things so if I can magically navigate myself to the output device menu, I will be OK!


HHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

well, you gotta take it slow, if you're excited much, it wont help....
did you try the safe mode ? this should load just the basics and it should put the display back to the monitor....go to the nvidia website and right under the downloads link for drivers they have pdf's guides...read through them .


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm not sure you understand.

I have no video output whatsoever, so I don't know if I am loading safe mode, normal mode, or no mode at all!

This damage will run $5000+ for data recovery if I cannot fix this problem.

Please. Contact every computer expert you know to help.


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I can see the Windows XP loading screen on my normal monitor but then my monitor goes into standby and I can't do a thing.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

what happends when you reboot ? did you dissconect your RCA cables ? 


sidenote : we're trying to offer help here as much as we can without getting paid in our spare time, we dont even charge for it. We do it because we want to help, so please be patient with yourself and with us. Take it one step at a time, ok ? Thanks.


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

OK.

When I reboot the computer using the power button, I can see the Windows XP loading screen as normal, but afterwards, where Windows usualy loads and displays the 'Select profile' screen, I see nothin and the monitor goes into standby.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, when you do the reboot, you have to hit F button (F8 I think) for the menu and boot into safe mode, then you should be able to configure your settings...I dont know if your button is F8 , F10 or what...try different buttons for the menu.


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

Thank you quite a lot, I gave in and phoned Dell and they directed me through the steps needed to restore the computer to yesterday's settings.

The key was F8.

Thanks, I won't be trying to use the TV-out again.


----------



## dekanworld (Jan 25, 2003)

There is a problem with the driver installed for this card. If you want to do video out, you need to be able to choose the option and format. I have had no luck in any format except vcr1 format. Anything else is being saved in a manner that is used by a propriatary software such as Win Media or Quick Time. Have you captured this video on your pc with a capture card(in what format?) or are you playing it in real player and trying to display it on you tv and or record it to VCR tape? I may be wrong but you will never be able to accomplish this if you do not capture this in a VCR format.. I use an ATI All In Wonder. I have captured video from my camera edited it and then pushed it out to a VCR tape to be saved. You can also Burn this video to a CD and utilize a PC for your presentation.


----------



## seasidedr (Jun 18, 2002)

There was something mentioned earlier in the thread that may have been overlooked. When you hook up to a vcr direct input you you have to tell the vcr to record from those inputs, not a channel. Different vcr's do it different ways. Some you channel down below channel 2, others you may have to go into a menu and select it. The tv suggestion is a great one as you can actually see what you are recording. Go from yellow jack on videocard to video in on vcr and video out to a direct input on tv or use a coax cable from vcr out to the antenna input on the tv and choose channel 3 or 4 depending what channel you watch your video tapes on. With all this said the quality of the signal will probably be disappointing to you. If you hook all this up then you can tell when you get the tv-out problem worked out.

Don


----------



## DJ! (Jun 6, 2003)

I never got the hookup working, I gave up and just recorded something similar that i saw on TV.
Thanks for trying

DJ


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

OK DJ!, dude... first of all your drivers are fine... your just missing the magic new NVidia add on for the display control panel, it's called NView, and basically what you are going to do is setup the TV (in your case the VCR) as an extra monitor. Then after you have a second box in the monitor portion of the settings tab your going to configure it so that you are extending your desktop onto that monitor. Then get DiVX Player and play the movie. Drag the Window with the movie in it off screen entirely and then some, and that should do it. Just one heads up sort of thing eVGA.com says that hooking up video signal to the TV through the VCR or DVD player doesn't work but since you are just recording the signal and not rebroadcasting it to the TV you may stand a chance... Take it easy man! Oh, BTW "Hi, everybody!"


----------



## Yogurt (Jul 2, 2003)

Valiant said:


> *OK DJ!, dude... first of all your drivers are fine... your just missing the magic new NVidia add on for the display control panel, it's called NView, and basically what you are going to do is setup the TV (in your case the VCR) as an extra monitor. Then after you have a second box in the monitor portion of the settings tab your going to configure it so that you are extending your desktop onto that monitor. Then get DiVX Player and play the movie. Drag the Window with the movie in it off screen entirely and then some, and that should do it. Just one heads up sort of thing eVGA.com says that hooking up video signal to the TV through the VCR or DVD player doesn't work but since you are just recording the signal and not rebroadcasting it to the TV you may stand a chance... Take it easy man! Oh, BTW "Hi, everybody!" *


Hi!! I'm having a similar problem as DJ with my TV-Out feature but I have a question (it's gonna be a dumb one so brace yourself  ) How do I go about adding a second monitor/display device in nView?? It won't let me! (I don't think - unless I'm missing something) I have a GeForce4 mx440 card and read through the manual but the little check boxes that it says I should have.. I don't have. (i.e. one that says "treat multiple outlets..") It says I need to switch to DualView or Clone but whenever I go to do that I don't have the proper tabs to allow me to. I was thinking it maybe because I'm using Windows ME .. and that it just doesn't work with that particular OS.. ?? I would be forever grateful to anybody who knows anything about the nView stuff.. :winkgrin: 

thanks!!!

yogurt


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

okie dokie... first of all.. you have the MX440 correct? Does it have an extra VGA port, or are you trying to do S Video.... either way the first thing you do is connect the device to the card itself and power on the monitor/TV/whatever and then restart your computer you should now have those options that you are looking for, if not post back and I'll walk you through things, which will be hard since I had to take my card back to cover some BS overdraft charge.... Stupid bank fees!


----------



## Yogurt (Jul 2, 2003)

First of all, thanks so much * Valiant * for answering!  

I have a new problem now though. I got my "TV-Out" feature to work (I hooked it up to my TV finally and had all the right check boxes) BUT now, I wanted to get it to go "TV-IN" but I'm not sure if it's possible with the card I've got. I've talked to two different people and one says that it _ can _ be done with "S-Video Out" and the other says it can't.. help! I need to know how exactly you go about hooking up your TV to your PC for TV-IN (like what cables&outlets you need and then what settings on your vid. card you need) ALSO, like I said, I'm an amateur user so could someone tell me what kind of driver I would need to download for TV-IN? 

Sorry I'm so stupid! 

Thanks! 

yogurt


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Read the manual for your card. I've never heard of a card haivng a port that could function as a TV in and out at the same time, but there are cards that have both input and output ports on them, such as the ATI All-in-wonder series. 

It would also help to know which card you are using


----------

